# rtl8723be

## Barade

hey,

my lenovo y50 has a realtek pci wireless adapter.

I've already compiled the kernel with the drivers and installed the necessary firmware.

Unfortunately, when starting with wpa_supplicant it does only seem to get an IPv6 address and I do not have any access to the Internet.

It also seems that it is not recognized as wlan interface since it does not support any operation by iwconfig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlp8s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet6 fe80::9ead:97ff:fe37:11d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [ 9269.063298] cfg80211: (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A) [ 9269.063299] cfg80211: (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A) [ 9270.693072] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp8s0: link is not ready [ 9271.709529] wlp8s0: authenticate with ec:1a:59:1a:ed:09 [ 9271.729761] wlp8s0: send auth to ec:1a:59:1a:ed:09 (try 1/3) [ 9271.731231] wlp8s0: authenticated [ 9271.732289] wlp8s0: associate with ec:1a:59:1a:ed:09 (try 1/3) [ 9271.735969] wlp8s0: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:1a:ed:09 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3) [ 9271.736124] wlp8s0: associated [ 9271.736131] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp8s0: link becomes ready

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modules_wlp8s0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlp8s0="-Dnl80211 -Dwext"
> ...

 

----------

## chithanh

Please use [code] and not [quote] tags for posting your log messages.

About iwconfig, it does not work with modern drivers, unless you enable the legacy wireless extensions in your kernel (CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT). Use iw instead.

For your wpa_supplicant line, -Dnl80211 should be the only option. Do not set -Dwext. Also remove the line config_wlp8s0="dhcp", because dhcp is already the default.

----------

